

Objective-C is Tiobe programming language of the year - nevster

And C# is closing in on C++<p>See http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html
======
chc
This is primarily a link-sharing site. Why on earth would you choose to share
a link through the non-link-sharing feature of the site?

~~~
nevster
Because unfortunately there's no permalink to each month's tiobe report. So if
you submit the link, it just adds a point to a story submitted 500 days ago.
The newsworthiness of the subject is what's important.

------
kls
clickable:
[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)

